# Free Parking - Goosey Island Motorhome Park Sneem, Co. Kerry



## Deleted member 919 (Dec 17, 2016)

Great offer. copied from Free Parking - Goosey Island Motorhome Park Sneem, Co. Kerry ? Motorhomecraic: for motorhomers across ireland

Hi All, my name is Máirín   Myself and the Goosey Island Motorhome Park owner decided we would like to offer Free Motorhome parking to All between the 1st of December until the 31st of March 2017. Located on the Ring of Kerry, Sneem has so much to offer for a small village. Goosey Island is also connected with Dan Murphy's pub - and if walls could talk! We also have a Facebook page if you would like to have a look through our photos . Merry Christmas to all and hopefully we will see you in the new year. 
- We have 37 pitches in our Motorhome Park.
been there myself and a great stop on the ring of kerry.
Goosey Island Motorhome Park | Facebook


----------



## hulio (Dec 19, 2016)

Great wee spot :banana::banana::banana:


----------

